# VPN for life, at a discount



## Sentry18

Not sure if you run a virtual private network (VPN) or not, or if you pay for the service of a VPN. But just in case you do or want to, I am passing along a deal that I have absolutely no affiliation with other than as a former customer who was satisfied with their product. I will likely be a lifetime customer after this deal as well. I have 48 hours before the deal ends to decide.

10 devices, lifetime subscription, $55.99 at VPN Unlimited (via Citizen Goods). Plus with the coupon code below you can get an additional 15% off.



> One of the leading VPN providers in the world, VPN Unlimited's Infinity plan is a service that encrypts your online activity on private and public Wi-Fi connections for up to ten devices, for life. Enjoy unlimited traffic bandwidth and unlimited high-speed connection - meaning you'll never have to worry about data limits or lagging internet speeds. Get VPN Unlimited's new Infinity plan for an additional 15% off with coupon code: INFINITY15.


https://www.citizengoods.com/sales/infinity-vpn

https://www.vpnunlimitedapp.com/en


----------



## backlash

Thank you Sentry

I have been trying to decide if I want VPN or not.
Cost always seems excessive.
I have bought a subscription so I'll see how it goes.
Now I need to figure it out.


----------



## terri9630

What exactly is a VPN?


----------



## VoorTrekker

terri9630 said:


> What exactly is a VPN?


Virtual Private Network.


----------



## backlash

VoorTrekker said:


> Virtual Private Network.


It routs your internet connection through a server and masks you real IP address.
No way to trace where you surf back to your real connection.
That should eliminate or greatly reduce the amount of unwanted ads and other trash you receive.
It also will hide you from prying .gov eyes.
At least that is what I have read and been told by reliable IT pros.

I bought the program and installed it with no problems.
My real IP address is masked and I see no slow downs or problems in the 15 minutes I have been running it.
I'll let you know if problems occur.
$40.99 total cost is worth the peace of mind.

I need to figure out how to get it to run on my Amazon firestick.
That is where I really want to stay anonymous.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Thanks! Got it, hopefully will figure it out today, figured it was worth the try, I hope that, and it should be, transferable from devices as they get replaced, my phone and computer won't last a whole lot longer.


----------



## Jim1590

backlash said:


> It routs your internet connection through a server and masks you real IP address.
> No way to trace where you surf back to your real connection.
> That should eliminate or greatly reduce the amount of unwanted ads and other trash you receive.
> It also will hide you from prying .gov eyes.
> At least that is what I have read and been told by reliable IT pros.
> 
> I bought the program and installed it with no problems.
> My real IP address is masked and I see no slow downs or problems in the 15 minutes I have been running it.
> I'll let you know if problems occur.
> $40.99 total cost is worth the peace of mind.
> 
> I need to figure out how to get it to run on my Amazon firestick.
> That is where I really want to stay anonymous.


Almost 100% correct. You need to see where your VPN is located and if they are subject to warrants. IF you are concerned about .gov spying, get something that is not based in a country that is working with .gov

If you are only concerned about your ISP logging what you do, it does not matter where is is based.

However, OPSEC still rules. Some VPN's assign the same exit IP to a pool of users, some only 1. If you are just that 1, logging into your email or bank just pegged you to that IP.

Don't just assume the VPN is not logging. They may say they are not, but more than one have said no then turned over logs when in court.

If you are just trying to stop the ads, install ghostery to your web browser.

Now for VPN Unlimited linked to here, I would not use them. 
1. Based in NY (with their great privacy laws and limited gov. )
2. Reviews show no 24/7 chat for tech help
3. Keeps some logs.
4. Didn't look at it too hard for more.

I myself use ExpressVPN, I pay 12.95 per month, but I do not worry about it. Very high reviews and constantly rated in top 5 by numerous review sites. I have used them for probably close to 2 years now. I only have it on one computer, but I will probably flash a router for it. Eventually, I am more concerned about ISP logging than .gov.

backlash,
if you are looking to just VPN your firestick, check out this link:
http://www.techradar.com/how-to/networking/how-to-build-a-dedicated-vpn-router-1300740


----------



## Pessimistic2

Jim1590....According to my IP guy, all VPN's keep logs, and what they do with the data is dependent on their company policy. Some actually sell the data to just about anyone who wants it, and they have been busted doing this several times. Others will turn over the logs only if LEA's have a warrant. Many browsers come with built in VPN for free (Opera for example), but they ALL keep logs.....*there is NO "VPN" that does not keep logs, according to my IT guy.*

You said, "If you are just trying to stop the ads, install ghostery to your web browser." I have Ghostery as well as Privacy Badger and AdBlock. *Ghostery is excellent, as is Privacy Badger.* AdBlock, not so much!

I also have an IP tracer (TCPIPUTILS.com), and popup blockers, and "Click-N-Clean," which is another excellent tool for keeping Chrome cleaned up. I use Opera and Chrome, mostly, but I also have K-Meleon which has a few features that make it handy for specific purposes.)

Probably "overkill," but I am a firm believer in overkill!! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Jim1590

Pessimistic2 said:


> Jim1590....According to my IP guy, all VPN's keep logs.....


Yeah, to some extent they all keep logs. But a lot of the good ones only log your connection times and other non-identifiable info. They also give you the option to pay via bitcoin and use a generic email address (mine does although I do not bother)

It is hard to decide what to write here. Most of the stuff I have read about IP security I do not see a need to do a post about. Things that you can do can seriously mess up your computer or life if you step wrong. A VPN is a simple precaution that is best used to ensure that nobody is watching your web browsing habits, getting around government censureship or just changing your physical location to mess with facebook.

Sure you can use Tor (please don't) or you can daisy chain VPNs (usually does not work the way you would think) But you are best in just practicing good sense. Besides, Windows will record most of what you would do anyways!

Get a VPN to gain privacy from commercial and hacker interests. 99.9% of us are not doing anything that the .gov would actually care about. But if you want to check that box, read the policies of the VPN of choice and see what they do. Check out what country they are in and make sure it is not a 5 Eyes affiliate.

If you need more info (and there is so much more out there that I do not know) find a forum that specializes in web security. But you will probably just waste a lot of time where it is not needed.

Oh, and here is my VPNs policy on logging:


> ExpressVPN is a popular VPN service that prides itself on super fast speeds and best in class security and privacy. If you're in the market for a VPN service, you're probably wondering does ExpressVPN keep any kind of logs? Let's take a look at ExpressVPN's log policy and find out. Spoiler alert: They come out pretty well!
> A VPN That Values Privacy
> 
> ExpressVPN takes privacy seriously. In fact, they take it so seriously that they actively support several digital advocacy charities, including the Electronic Frontier Foundation, Access Now and The Internet Defense League.
> What ExpressVPN Doesn't Log
> 
> ExpressVPN doesn't log any identifiable information about you. When you use ExpressVPN you can rest assured that it will never log:
> 
> Any information about your online activity or browsing history. In fact, ExpressVPN doesn't even see your browsing history so it's completely incapable of logging it.
> Your traffic data. ExpressVPN doesn't log any information about the duration of your web sessions or where you point your online traffic.
> DNS queries. ExpressVPN doesn't note or log any of your DNS queries.
> 
> What ExpressVPN Does Log
> 
> As ExpressVPN say on their site, they do log a very minimal amount of information about your web usage. ExpressVPN keeps logs on:
> 
> The date you connected to the VPN server (however, it doesn't log the time you connected).
> Which VPN server you choose.
> Your total amount of data transferred that day.
> 
> None of this information can be linked to you personally. ExpressVPN doesn't log anything that can be used to identify you or look at your online activity. The small amount of information logged doesn't contain any information about your IP address, and doesn't contain time stamps. That means there is no way for ExpressVPN to find out anything about you or your online activity via the information it collects.
> 
> So why collect it at all? The answer is simple! By keeping an eye on who is connecting to which server, which day they're connecting, and how much data they're using, ExpressVPN can figure out how to provide even better customer service. That includes making sure their servers can handle the data transfer volumes and still retain their speed, and figuring out when it's time to add more servers to the network.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Jim1590....Internet Security.*

Yeah, if you're using Windows, any version, you're pretty much "wide open," anyway....Windows keeps track of everything, and I do mean "everything!" I still have Windows on one laptop, mainly because I've been to lazy to install Ubuntu on it. All my others have Ubuntu. I've got a bunch of other stuff on the computers I haven't mentioned, and probably don't "need" half of it, but like I said, I'm a firm believer in overkill! BTW...yes, if you're not careful, you can REALLY mess up your computer....that's why I have an IT guy! Me, I'm a dumbazz, that couldn't even explain what half this stuff DOES, and I'd be lost without his input. The little episode with "Comodo Anti-Virus" was a good example of what happens if I try to do things like that "on my own!" Took about SIX HOURS to track down all the files and finally get rid of them! Do not EVER install "Comodo!!!" Whew!!

True enough....99.9% aren't doing anything the gov't would be much interested in, anyway. The only real reason I go for overkill is because I do a LOT of banking, communication (buy/sell) with the brokerage, and shopping, "online," and I'd kinda like for that information not to be in front of millions of people, some of which aren't exactly "good people!"

For most people, the "free VPN" that comes with the browser (like Opera) is plenty good enough. Tor? Yep...best advice is your "don't use it!!" Not a good idea to cruise the "black web," either. And yes, if you're going to use a paid VPN, "ExpressVPN" is about as good as it gets.
:2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Jim1590

Sounds like your IT guy can help a bunch of others on here. Maybe something can get written up as a pinned post?

Just a thought. I am too much of a babe in the woods to write something myself. I can protect my things, but I am not one to want to take a stand handing out a how-to when I may be glossing over some important detail!

The only caution that should be noted (and maybe talk to a mod about) is that we do not want to be writing a how-to to circumvent laws. That is why I do not like putting to much info about this out, because you can take what I saw and do some illegal things under the radar. I can tell you how to get the latest movies for free but I am not going to. Do just like the rest of us and buy the ticket!

Course, I should be one to talk about hiding oneself online when my sig pretty much points to me!


----------



## Pessimistic2

Jim1590 said:


> The only caution that should be noted (and maybe talk to a mod about) is that we do not want to be writing a how-to to circumvent laws. *That is why I do not like putting to much info about this out, because you can take what I saw and do some illegal things under the radar. I can tell you how to get the latest movies for free but I am not going to.* Do just like the rest of us and buy the ticket!


My IT guy is a frickin' mercenary, and I can just hear him now..."I charge $75 an hour for this, and you want me to *do what?*" Since I have him on an annual retainer (well, hey, it's a tax write-off), if someone has specific questions, I can slip them in on him, and then post the answers.

Truth be known, half this stuff was invented/developed for *just that reason*....people wanted "free stuff," music, movies, software, various gambling opportunities, etc., etc., *and a good bit of this stuff enables them to GET IT "for free,"* without any danger of being tracked down later. (More of the Left-Wing, *"we want everything for free,"* mentality.)


----------



## sgtusmc98

I'm assuming with a VPN the website (and anyone monitoring it) sees the virtual IP address but the local provider could still monitor your traffic since you go through them to get to the virtual location?


----------



## Pessimistic2

sgtusmc98 said:


> I'm assuming with a VPN the website (and anyone monitoring it) sees the virtual IP address but the local provider could still monitor your traffic since you go through them to get to the virtual location?


The VPN assigns a server, and all your traffic to that server is encrypted....your local ISP only knows you are connecting with a VPN server.

https://www.bestvpn.com/vpns-beginners-need-know/

Excerpt: "When using VPN you connect to a server run by your VPN provider (a "VPN server") via an encrypted connection (sometimes referred to as a "VPN tunnel"). This means that all data traveling between your computer and the VPN server is encrypted so that only you and the VPN server can "see" it.

This setup has a number of important consequences:

*Your ISP cannot know what you get up to on the internet
It cannot see your data because it is encrypted
It cannot know which websites (etc.) you visit because all internet activity is routed through the VPN server. Your ISP can only see that you are connected to the VPN server.*


----------



## sgtusmc98

Pessimistic2 said:


> The VPN assigns a server, and all your traffic to that server is encrypted....your local ISP only knows you are connecting with a VPN server.
> 
> https://www.bestvpn.com/vpns-beginners-need-know/
> 
> Excerpt: "When using VPN you connect to a server run by your VPN provider (a "VPN server") via an encrypted connection (sometimes referred to as a "VPN tunnel"). This means that all data traveling between your computer and the VPN server is encrypted so that only you and the VPN server can "see" it.
> 
> This setup has a number of important consequences:
> 
> *Your ISP cannot know what you get up to on the internet
> It cannot see your data because it is encrypted
> It cannot know which websites (etc.) you visit because all internet activity is routed through the VPN server. Your ISP can only see that you are connected to the VPN server.*


Thank you for the info, I saw that there was encryption but didn't know how that worked.


----------



## Jim1590

Another key aspect of the VPN is that you can take your VPN enabled device and use the public wi-fi at McDonalds and the weird looking guy in the corner will not be able to access what you are doing because of the encryption.

But yes, blocking ISP tracking is the main reason people use VPN's. ISP's are businesses, they log your data and if they are able to sell it, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Jim1590

I just wanted to post a quick note on a potential negative (or positive depending on viewpoint) of using a VPN.

I am a office manager for a online / mail order company. We get the occasional attempt at credit card fraud. Most are caught but the bad guys are pretty good.

Last week I had a order brought into me. It had a few red flags (I will not share what our flags are) and I started to research it. The card processor cleared it with a authorization, so we were clear to ship it. But it needed some closer looking.

When I traced the IP, it was to a VPN. Not a issue in and of itself. But the email was a throwaway one that can be made with no info. Those two pieces had me digging more. I researched the billing party name on Facebook and got a business listing where this person was a owner. I called them up and after a short conversation, was able to tell them that their cc was stolen. They had no idea.

The VPN use was a red flag to me, someone who uses a VPN.


----------



## TheLazyL

Sentry18 said:


> ...virtual private network (VPN) ...10 devices, lifetime subscription, $55.99 at VPN Unlimited (via Citizen Goods). ...
> https://www.citizengoods.com/sales/infinity-vpn


$49.99 for lifetime for 5 devices when others are $50 to $60 annually. The price of $49.99 makes me a bit skeptical (too good of a deal must be a scam mentality). If VPN Unlimited stays in business a year what do I have to loose?


----------



## Pessimistic2

Jim1590 said:


> But yes, blocking ISP tracking is the main reason people use VPN's. ISP's are businesses, they log your data and if they are able to sell it, why wouldn't they?


Several of them have been exposed/busted as doing just that. VPN is like any other service, you have to be careful what VPN Service you use.


----------



## frankd4

I use IPA I can tell you for a fact they do not keep logs, just so they can tell the Gov we got none.


----------



## FrankW

We also ought to consider using email that are reasonably secure from both hackers and Gov't attacks.
Protonmail
Startmail.
hushmail
unseen.is


----------

